

You're playing the wrong sport - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2011/01/youre-playing-wrong-sport.html

======
pbhjpbhj
>But if you believe that playing basketball will translate into you becoming a
better soccer player, then you are deluding yourself.

Playing basketball will improve your soccer more than not playing a [round]
ball passing sport (or indeed playing no sport).

At my small town, small-time school I represented the school in lots of
sports. The sport I achieved most in I didn't play until after I started my
working life.

